# "Asterix and the Golden Menhir": new translated story will appear in 2020



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

https://games.no1geekfun.com/asteri...ein-new-translated-story-will-appear-in-2020/

This year Asterix fans can look forward to a "lost" story of René Goscinny and Albert Uderzo. The restored version of "Der goldene Hinkelstein" should be available as early as October 2020. 
The work was published in France as early as 1967 – but has never been translated into German until today. Albert Uderzo was also involved in the restoration.

Asterix and Obelix fans can look forward to the release of an album this year, the text and drawings of which are by René Goscinny and Albert Uderzo. Under the name "Asterix – Der goldene Hinkelstein" the plant should be available in stores from October 21, 2020. An overview of the story has also been shared. We have included the text below for you.

"_The whole village is in turmoil: Troubadix has decided on To participate in singing competition for the Bards of Gaul. The winner of the competition is traditionally the golden one Hinkelstein awarded. Because the Romans are also very interested in competition, Asterix and Obelix are commissioned to To accompany Troubadix for his protection. You mustn't let him know that Make way – cost whatever it may! "_

The special album was released in 1967 as a record with an accompanying booklet. However, there has never been a translation into German. The story is told over a total of 48 pages. 
You can find the cover under the paragraph here. It wasn't until the end of last year that the drawings of Albert Uderzo's employees were restored. 
The artist himself was involved in the restoration as a supervisor.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2020)

I edited the topic with the English title. 

This is interesting, I would love to read it. I hope it gets released in more regions.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2020)

Nevermind German. What about English? I think most of the people on this site are more interested in that


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2020)

I never heard of this.
I hope there's a French version somewhere.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 1, 2020)

Aw man, i gotta learn German to read it? 

Loved asterix back in the day and now my son has discovered him too! Happy days to this news but I'll have to get uncle Hans to read to it to me!


----------

